# What is the expected lifetime of a Touareg?



## Rock Toy (Jul 26, 2004)

I am in the market for a Touareg and am obviously concerned about the mileage. If money were no object, I would be driving a brand new Touareg TDI right now. However, money is a concern and I find myself looking at cars with 70,000+ miles on them. Bumping up my price by $5K would get me into a newer one with probably less than 50,000 miles on it. Granted, i am very particular and want the v8, Air Suspension, etc. 

Ultimately, the question is whether I should buy a 5-6 year old Touareg with 50,000 to 70,000 miles on it or a lesser, newer car for the same price.I know that it's a personal decision but I would love your feedback. I have always preferred to buy great quality used products over mediocre quality new products. What do you think?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm 80k miles down the road with my 2006 V6 and have great luck with it. In fact... for the first time ever... I changed out my xenon headlights... which is a pretty good run after nearly 5-years.

I don't have plans to get rid of mine anything soon.

There are several people who are well over 100k miles and still going.


That's about the best I can give you


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

I'a a little over 90k on 05 V8.

Littlest one in college...no plans to replace anytime soon....as I am spending the equivalent of a new Touarge every year.

Investing in new front brakes next week, performed 80k timing belt service last summer, oil changes every 10k. Wil need new nokians in another 10 -15 k probably.

I have an extended warranty that expires at 105K...am glad I bought it.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

04' V8 I have 122,000 miles and it running well. I don't plan on getting rid of it because it looks and drives close to new. But I also wonder how long the engine and other elements will last. 

I just went on a date the other night with a chick that had a 2009 V6. It was really nice inside.


----------



## fatbuckel (Oct 16, 2009)

The V6 motor has been around in one variation or another since `92 or so and can be expected to last (with proper care) for 300,000 miles. I`ve seen two people with Audis and that motor pass 200,000 mi.


----------



## huvGTI (Jul 22, 2004)

? Do you mean the TDI? I don't think there's a VR6 Audi, other than the TT 3.2 and the Q7. What kind of car did they have? That said, the VR6 is known to last quite a while. It's a timing chain motor and has had a lot of development. Pretty stout. V8 I don't know too much about.



fatbuckel said:


> The V6 motor has been around in one variation or another since `92 or so and can be expected to last (with proper care) for 300,000 miles. I`ve seen two people with Audis and that motor pass 200,000 mi.


----------



## henrysko (Mar 7, 2005)

Over 102K on ours and it's been great. But, I'd say an extended warranty is a must.

G/L with your hunt.


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

My buddy has just turned over 180,000 on his 3.2 V6  2006.... He has performed all his routine maintenance with correct fluid flushes: Coolant, diff, tranny, and brake with an occasional fuel injection cleaning and spark plugs.... His T has performed flawless. I just turned 65,000 on my 4.2 V8 2005 following the above Routine maintenance and my T has performed flawless. I say go for a used T and enjoy it


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

7 years old V6, 70.000 miles, drives and feels close to new.
If you find a Touareg properly garaged and serviced, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

Rock Toy said:


> I find myself looking at cars with 70,000+ miles on them.



If you go V8, beware of the 80K mile service, which includes timing belt, water pump, etc. Expect to spend $2,000 or more. Perhaps a lot more, depending on what needs replacement.


----------



## IDTouareg (Mar 30, 2010)

I purchased my 2005 V6 back in January of 2009. It had 52,000 miles then and 103,000 miles now. I have simply followed the maintenance schedule.

The rig is showing some ware, mostly from my kids, but it still drives perfectly.

I also have an '03 A4 with 143,000 and it still runs like a top. I like the T-reg, but I love the A4


----------



## cbr929pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

'04 V6 and 146K. Still looking good and feels good.

I've replaced driveshaft at 130K, and regular maitenance by dealer but most work I tried to do myself.

I will drive it until it's unrepairable!


----------



## 02Jett (Feb 9, 2005)

143K on a 05 V6...is and has been very reliable.


----------



## sccaITA16V (Nov 5, 2002)

2007 VR6 with 98K on it now. Driveshaft has been the only major problem. Replaced at 75K. Other than that, just routine maint. items, 3 sets of tires two sets of brakes. VR6 is bulletproof. and to VW's credit zero squeaks & rattles with 98K and climbing...


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

Get the latest model with the specs you desire that's within your budget. My '07 V8 has 65k and has been nearly flawless. I've had the intake motor flaps replaced twice under factory warranty. These are built to go well over 100k. Agree on getting extended warranty if you enjoy the ride.

I am not much of a DIY, but I am consistent with routine maintenance. Good luck! Probably some good deals out there.


----------



## fatbuckel (Oct 16, 2009)

huvGTI said:


> ? Do you mean the TDI? I don't think there's a VR6 Audi, other than the TT 3.2 and the Q7. What kind of car did they have? That said, the VR6 is known to last quite a while. It's a timing chain motor and has had a lot of development. Pretty stout. V8 I don't know too much about.












I mean this engine. Looks an awful lot like the one in my Treg. I`ve seen this one more than once.


----------



## treg4me (Sep 26, 2003)

FWIW, my 2004 V6 just hit 180,000 miles today. I had to replace the drive shaft two times out of warranty, other than that there have been no big repair bills. I am hoping to reach the milestone of 250K and then replace it. I wouldn't buy it again though.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

2004 V8, VIN xxxxx1148 (one of the first ones made).

211,000 miles and going strong.

Original set of xenons (don't use daytime running lights)

One drive shaft (bearing failed...normal wear and tear)

Routine maintenance for the most part....am religious about following the recommended major services.

Have no reason to get rid of it. New Touaregs don't have the same options that came with mine in '04 so why downgrade?


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

As long as proper maintenance is done, these things will last a long time


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

@126k on my early vin 04 still kicking strong I mainly use it for towing or when i need stuff i cant fit in the other vw's:laugh:


----------



## TheWaterSkier (Dec 12, 2003)

We also have a 2004 V8 with just over 130,000 miles. Keep up with maintenance and these vehicles are fantastic. I have learned to do some things myself to save money though. I did the front brakes a while back and have the rears sitting on a shelf. Saved over $1000.00 doing those myself. This past weekend, I installed a new serpentine belt for $35.00 (vs. $202.00 if I let the dealer do it).


----------



## Rock Toy (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks! Bought a 2005 with 40,000 miles on her. Runs like a beast and seeing as I am in the City, she won't get many miles. Looking forward to keeping it a long time!


----------



## mikew968 (Feb 12, 2005)

one word: Transmission


----------



## Dave Yates (Jun 8, 2010)

I came off of the 100K extended warranty and spent $1300 for water pump issues. Thinking about other big ticket items that could go wrong (transmission, air suspension, engine) and I lost my nerve. I sold the Treg today at 104K miles. I loved the car but I was not ready to take the hit for a major break down.

Anyway, good luck to the rest of you guys who are hanging tough.


----------



## fatbuckel (Oct 16, 2009)

Dave Yates said:


> I came off of the 100K extended warranty and spent $1300 for water pump issues. Thinking about other big ticket items that could go wrong (transmission, air suspension, engine) and I lost my nerve. I sold the Treg today at 104K miles. I loved the car but I was not ready to take the hit for a major break down.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to the rest of you guys who are hanging tough.


You know, it`s not about "hanging tough". I`m tired of people insinuating that these trucks are anything but a good truck. You spent $1300 on water pump issues probably because you went to the dealer. Water pump...V6...$65.22 at ecstuning.com 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Touareg_1--V6/Engine/Cooling/Water_Pump/
Water pump...V8....$95.95 at ecstuning.com 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Touareg_1--V8/Engine/Cooling/Water_Pump/
It`s not any more difficult than any other water pump job. Point is, if you are going to worry about any possible breakdown, you won`t be able to buy any car. My philosophy is I want to buy a truck designed to not break down in Siberia. If you break down there,you will die.


----------



## cps (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a 2006 with 53,000 miles. Just had all of the timing chains and gears replaced. Fortunately I had the extended warranty. I want to keep this car for he long haul and makes me nervous that I had this major problem but it is paid for. An occasional major repair is still better than laying out another 50k on new car.


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

cps said:


> An occasional major repair is still better than laying out another 50k on new car.


Well said.eace:


----------



## Dave Yates (Jun 8, 2010)

An $6,000 repair (the price of a new transmission) on a vehicle that is worth $13,000 does not seem to be a good investment. 

With respect to the Touareg being a good truck, it is a fabulous truck. I loved mine. More race car than truck. My love for the truck was tempered by the fact that it is a complex vehicle on the same level with BMW and Mercedes, and with that complexity and high mileage eventually comes the risk of some break downs. It is because of the complexity of this vehicle is why I always went back to dealer for repairs, which does run up the cost of operations. The Touareg is as good as any, or better than most, but sooner or later they will break and when that happens to the Touareg it gets expensive.


----------

